# Solved: D-Link DIR 615 - Orange Globe



## God_Noor (May 16, 2009)

So I got this router February 2nd and it is a D-Link DIR-615 300N. I got it to replace my old D-Link WBR 230 and thus far it has been working like a charm. However yesterday that changed.

First my internet stopped working, so I went to where my router and modem are located. I immediately saw the send/receive lights of my modem were off. So I power cycled it by taking out the plug for 1 minute and putting it back in. This fixed the send problem, but then the receive light wouldn't turn on so I power cycled again and the modem seemed to be a-ok.

So I went back to my computer, but still no internet access. So the next step I did was take out the routers cord. So I waited about 30 seconds after taking it out and when I put it back in the Box 1 light was flicking, as was the three wave symbol thing (Not constantly as the Box 1 sign would stay on for 5-15 seconds at a time but the three wave thing sign was always flickering. Since Box 1 and three wave thing aren't very helpful, I will add a pic at the end).

So I power cycled both my router and my modem and the same problem occurred with the flickering. So I decided to reset my router VIA the button on the back. So once this was done the little globe on the router just stayed orange. No matter how many times I power cycled, reseted again, it would not change.

Currently, I have taken out both the router and modems power cord out and am leaving them off for the night. Also, please note that it is very late as I am writing this and some details and accuracy may be off.

Also, I cannot directly connect from my Internet cord connected to the modem to my laptop. I did this before, but have no idea if its just plain out not working, or if I'm doing something wrong. There is a blue cord running from my modem to my routers lan port, so I took the router end and put it in my laptop and it didn't work.

So then I tried using the grey cable running from my router to my old PC which went into the "INTERNET" port. I used it by taking it out of the router/pc and replacing it with the blue cable in my modem. So the grey cable was in the modem, and I connected the other end to my laptop but that didn't work either. I cannot use the pc the router is connected to because it is extremely old (From 2001 I believe) and the mouse/keyboard do not work.










The above is very similar to my router, but the globe is next to the power icon.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like you have the router connected wrongly - but it may be just a typo



> I tried using the grey cable running from my router to my old PC which went into the "INTERNET" port.





> There is a blue cord running from my modem to my routers lan port,


They are BOTH wrong

The modem should goto the INTERNET connections 
the PC should goto the LAN connections

Also you should be able to connect directly to the modem and get onto the internet
What are the status of the lights on the modem 
whats the make and model of the modem


----------



## God_Noor (May 16, 2009)

Okay, after fixing the wiring setup which you said was wrong, I power cycled again and the globe is now green again.

However, I notice that the globe on the router and the Online light on my modem flicker 1-3 times a minute, is this normal? Anyhow, I notice that my network is now unsecured and reset to default settings. Does this mean I will have to secure it again step-by-step, or is there another way to get it back to its previous settings?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> However, I notice that the globe on the router and the Online light on my modem flicker 1-3 times a minute, is this normal?


 Yes I have not looked up the details But often the light flickering will be data transfer and there should be an on going handshake between the modem/router and ISP keeping the connection alive

Anyhow, I notice that my network is now unsecured and reset to default settings. Does this mean I will have to secure it again step-by-step, or is there another way to get it back to its previous settings?[/QUOTE] Yes, we can go through that

BUT

is it now working ?


----------



## God_Noor (May 16, 2009)

Yes, the network is working.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK so you now need to log into the router and setup the wireless security 
you say its currently open and does not need a key to connect

what devices are you planning on connecting

WPA2 is the security to choose - but NOT all devices work with WPA2

router details here
http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=565

click on "support resources" - you then need to choose which version you have - to get to the user manual

in principle what you need to do
connect a PC to the router by cable 
Log into the router 
To do this open an internet browser window - i suggest interne texplorer - some routers do not work with other browsers 
then you will need to put a number into the address bar 
IP address of the router (192.168.0.1).
Select Admin from the drop-down menu and then enter your password. Leave the password blank by default.
Emulator here http://www.support.dlink.com/emulators/dir615_revE/510/index.htm 
wireless setting down the side
manual wireless setup - button
Security Mode - at the bottom of the page and choose WPA2

try the emulator I posted .......

often the default seeing for a router is now with security enabled - you are sure its not on - 
post an xirrus screen shot and tell us which wireless is yours
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## God_Noor (May 16, 2009)

I plan on using my two laptops, my computer, a Playstation Portable, a PS3, and an iPod Touch. Should I go ahead and use the WPA method you provided?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

they should work - just depends on age - start with WPA2 then WPA then WEP


----------



## God_Noor (May 16, 2009)

Alrighty. Everything seems to be in working order now. I am going to go ahead and mark the thread as solved.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

